# My new mystery quilt tops



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Here are my 3 new mystery quilt tops. The first two are Mystery for Relays mystery quilts. These pics are of them just laid out, but I do have them completed now. They are both made with the same scraps and the same blocks. Fun to see how placing them differently has such different effects!








and...









This 3rd one is the Bonnie Hunter Christmas Lights mystery quilt. I love it!!








This brings me up to 7 quilt tops that I need to quilt. Patches, I hear ya!! I need to just settle down and DO it!! Unfortunately, I love making the tops more than the quilting!


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

Fantastic!!! I like the second arrangement of the blocks, but I really love that last one. I love seeing the tops come together. Mac, don't forget our tattered pioneer blocks on the swap forums. Marilyn


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Reenie - those are wonderful. I like the way that turning the top blocks differently makes the 2nd one. And that 3rd one, wow!

Angie


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

You are so inspiring! I have been saving up my scraps for some time, to make fun quilts like these! I like them all, but the top one is my favorite.

With the amount of quilts you're whipping out, you need a longarm!


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

I like them all, but the first one is my favorite! Love verstile blocks that can give you multiple layouts!!

Yeah for joining the swap, too!!


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

Check out this mystery...

http://quiltville.com/carolinachristmas.shtml

I'm in.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I LOVE THEM ALLLLLL !!!!!!
They are all really beautiful !!!
bopeep


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

I can't pick a favorite. They are all so beautiful. And thanks menollyrj for the link. I think I'll jump in on that one too. I love the colors she chose.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I just printed out and bookmarked that Christmas mystery page. Thank you.


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

The Carolina Christmas mystery quilt by Bonnie Hunter will be up on her site (once she posts the clues) until next June. Then she will be pulling it to go into her new book. Just thought I would mention that in case others are like me. I want to make it, but I don't know if I will have time right after Thanksgiving.


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

She still has several of her "old" mysteries on her website.

I've never done a mystery quilt before, and seeing yours is a confidence-builder for me...

-Joy


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

I love scrappy quilts and the block arrangement in the second quilt.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> I just printed out and bookmarked that Christmas mystery page. Thank you.


I did the same thing. I figured even if I don't have time to make it right away I can print out the instructions and work on it as I can.


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Those are beautiful!
Karen in NE Indiana
aka grandma chicken


----------

